# 1/32nd Figs at Walmart



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Found these wrestling Micro Aggression figures at Walmart. About 1/32nd scale, which I've been looking for. I have one of the 1/30 scale figures I got off eBay from that one guy. The wrestling figs here have been repainted some to clothe them. You can move the arms and legs and pivot the head. I thought a guy could always use the head and arms & hands for a figure he had made. I was an art teacher and making figures with features this small is quite challenging. Heads could be used in about any scale and work okay.








Here's a closeup. Still working on the painting.








The guy laying face down, I cut off his long blond locks.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No Larryboy?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Thanks for the heads-up. I bought a set of three to use as passengers in my heavyweights. Cost: $5.88/3.
JimC.


----------

